
PLA: Unrestricted Warfare: China's Master Plan to Destroy America - ycombonator
https://www.amazon.com/Unrestricted-Warfare-Chinas-Destroy-America/dp/1626543054
======
helph67
So if their plan should succeed to whom will they sell all their manufactured
goods?

------
allears
China's master plan: sit back and watch.

